# WF Will Upgrade to New Forum Software!



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2020)

Dear members,

We are delighted to announce that in January 2021 WF will finally move to a more user-friendly modern forum with many exciting features.

One of the new features will be a place where members can showcase their finished work, much like our current blogs. However, the blogs on the new forum will serve a specific purpose: they are intended for Poetry, Fiction, Interviews, etc. and will be accessible to members who have received an invite to use them from Admin.


Unfortunately technical difficulties make it prohibitive to move the current blogs to the new forum. Therefore we ask you to PLEASE save any blog-content you wish to keep to your own computer before the 1st Jan 2021


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm actually quite happy with what we have already - it may be a bit clunky but at least it works and is simple.  I've seen the software on the .org version of this site and it's bloody awful.  I hope we can do better than that.


----------



## Darren White (Oct 20, 2020)

It's going to be nothing like the .org site 
far, faaaar better!


----------



## Pallandozi (Oct 20, 2020)

Gumby said:


> technical difficulties make it prohibitive to move the current blogs to the new forum.



Have you consider the possibility of making a static archive of the present forum as HTML pages that google search may continue to find and link to?

Much of the value of forums like these is usually in the Long Tail.


----------



## Sir-KP (Oct 20, 2020)

Looking forward to it. Good luck.


----------



## Neetu (Oct 20, 2020)

I have a question if you don't mind. I use my blog a good deal and is pretty much all I use here. In the case of the Showcase you're describing, my question is: will it be accessible to all members you invite? Will there be a limit on members? How would you choose which members receive an invite?

Thanks.


----------



## PiP (Oct 21, 2020)

Neetu said:


> I have a question if you don't mind. I use my blog a good deal and is pretty much all I use here. In the case of the Showcase you're describing, my question is: will it be accessible to all members you invite? Will there be a limit on members? How would you choose which members receive an invite?
> 
> Thanks.



Good questions, neetu.

Yes, it will be accessible to all members we invite.

I don't foresee  there will be a limit on the number of members only what they post.  So, If like you they have used the blog to showcase their work, then they will be given access. People can also apply but to begin with we set the standard. We are still ironing out a few creases but right now we felt we should give our members as much notice as possible before we move to the new software. 

There will be a few initital teething problems so we ask in advance for our members to be patient and work with us.  I promise we will endeavour to make the move as smooth as possible


----------



## dither (Oct 21, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## Jonthom (Oct 21, 2020)

Will this effect using the forum through Tapatalk?


----------



## Techadm (Oct 21, 2020)

Jonthom said:


> Will this effect using the forum through Tapatalk?



Tapatalk will not be necessary after the move.


----------



## dannyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

good news.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes, this move has been in the works for a long time and is overdue. It is thanks to our wonderful members who are so supportive that we have finally gotten there. We want to give you the best experience that we can and are so grateful that you've all been patient with our outdated and sometimes glitchy forum. Our completely awesome Techadm is very capable and we are in the best of hands. 

It is exciting to think of the possibilities moving forward.


----------



## Jonthom (Oct 21, 2020)

Techadm said:


> Tapatalk will not be necessary after the move.



I use the Tapatalk app for reading and posting. it makes life a lot easier as I mostly use this site  on my phone. will I have to change to using the browser?


----------



## Darren White (Oct 22, 2020)

Jonthom said:


> I use the Tapatalk app for reading and posting. it makes life a lot easier as I mostly use this site  on my phone. will I have to change to using the browser?


You can use your phone without having to use Tapatalk.


----------



## Jonthom (Oct 22, 2020)

Darren White said:


> You can use your phone without having to use Tapatalk.


Through the browser? Or will there be a new app available?


----------



## PiP (Oct 22, 2020)

I don't use Tapatalk. I just view WF as a normal website. When I was offered the tapatalk option I declined. I don't even use the mobile version.


----------



## Jonthom (Oct 22, 2020)

PiP said:


> I don't use Tapatalk. I just view WF as a normal website. When I was offered the tapatalk option I declined. I don't even use the mobile version.


That's nice.

Some people do use the app or mobile browser version.


----------



## maxsmith (Oct 22, 2020)

Actually, I'm new here but I want to put my opinion. I'm okay with what we have. If you genuinely think that the site needs to be changed then go ahead. We all are looking for better WF.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 22, 2020)

maxsmith said:


> Actually, I'm new here but I want to put my opinion. I'm okay with what we have. If you genuinely think that the site needs to be changed then go ahead. We all are looking for better WF.



Hi Max, welcome to the site, I guess from that you have been lurking around a bit, I would recommend you to make a few more posts, when you reach ten posts the forum makes you a full member and more areas open up, including places where you can post your work and get advice and opinions.

I would agree that what we have is okay, better than okay actually, but over the years I have seen a good few changes which have kept us ahead of the game. It may be okay for now, but better to make changes early than late and stay at the forefront.

All the best, and look forward to seeing you around the forum, Olly.


----------



## PiP (Oct 22, 2020)

maxsmith said:


> Actually, I'm new here but I want to put my opinion. I'm okay with what we have. If you genuinely think that the site needs to be changed then go ahead. We all are looking for better WF.



The vBullentin software not only has bugs and glitches from a backend perspective we are also limited on design and layout.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 22, 2020)

My slight unease is that a couple of websites I use (a banking site and my local football team's supporters' unoffocial site) have both been massively changed in recent times.  I eventually got used to the football site but the banking one is awful.  This has put me on my guard about change.
I suspect part of the problem is that I access from a desktop PC, and some sites now consider smartphone access as the norm.  The only time I touch a screen is to wipe off dust or coffee spray.  I used to be at the front end of technology but these days I lag some way behind as I only like to learn new stuff when it's my own choice to do so.  The only time I touch screen for technical reasons in to use an Amazon Kindle and the cashpoint.
All I would ask is to please keep the forum looking reasonably similar to how it currently is, and don't forget that some people have eyesight that sometimes struggles.  Maybe I'll buy a 50" monitor one day.


----------



## Darren White (Oct 22, 2020)

Phil, it's going to be a normal site. I have impaired vision, for me vBulletin has been a horror because every single message has to be enlarged manually, and I am forced to use the magnifier to be able to work. It will be different, but better. 

Of course, we all will have to get used to it. But that doesn't mean it will be worse. 

And no, it's not especially designed for phones and tablets. There's only an *option* for phone users to use a mobile app, much better than the one we have now.


----------



## Jonthom (Oct 22, 2020)

Darren White said:


> Phil, it's going to be a normal site. I have impaired vision, for me vBulletin has been a horror because every single message has to be enlarged manually, and I am forced to use the magnifier to be able to work. It will be different, but better.
> 
> Of course, we all will have to get used to it. But that doesn't mean it will be worse.
> 
> And no, it's not especially designed for phones and tablets. There's only an *option* for phone users to use a mobile app, much better than the one we have now.


What will be the app for the new software?


----------



## PiP (Oct 22, 2020)

Jonthom said:


> What will be the app for the new software?




When we know we will let you know. Please dont worry.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 22, 2020)

Darren White said:


> I have impaired vision, for me vBulletin has been a horror because every single message has to be enlarged manually, and I am forced to use the magnifier to be able to work.  .



Have to admire your tenacity, Darren.


----------



## AndreaStory90 (Oct 22, 2020)

Great. looking forward to it.


----------



## velo (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks to the admin team for the hard work on this.  I work in IT and know what a PITA it is migrating an existing environment to a new software.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 25, 2020)

velo said:


> Thanks to the admin team for the hard work on this.  I work in IT and know what a PITA it is migrating an existing environment to a new software.



I'm dreading it and don't even have to do the migrating.  I've always found it a right pain in the arse adapting techie things.  If I had my way I'd still be on Windows 98SE.


----------



## Mans (Nov 1, 2020)

Congratulation!   This decision is great. A better environment has a better fruit!   Thank you for the announcement but I personally haven't notable things to be worthy to be saved but probably it is difficult for the active writers to save all their works before the relocation.   Good luck


----------



## StMichael (Nov 26, 2020)

Serendipity strikes again. Looks like I joined at the right time.


----------



## railrecipe (Nov 27, 2020)

Well, Nitu blogging is really a good thing which you are doing. As far as your question is concerned, I would say that yes all the members can access you invite.  There is no any limits on the members.


----------

